# Simple Shaft



## Doug Gray (Feb 13, 2021)

Simple cash job this morning. A shaft for a diverter gate. 1 1/2" diameter 1045 steel.


cut to length
face both ends
3/8" key-way each end 2" long 
Simple but a bit of a challenge for my small equipment. In my little basement shop.

An enjoyable couple of hours in the shop.


----------



## Reddinr (Feb 13, 2021)

Is that an RF-45 style mill?  That's what I have and it took me a few months to get the courage to go beyond plastic and aluminum.  When I did, I was pleasantly surprised what the right end mill, feed and speed could accomplish with such a small mill.  I no longer fear steel.


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 13, 2021)

Made a few bucks to help keep the lights on as well I hope!!


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 13, 2021)

That's the way to do these type of jobs, cash. No bid, no quote, no invoice, no receipt  

John


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 13, 2021)

The U bolts I made a few weeks back landed me an order for 10 of them!!
Happy camper!!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 13, 2021)

I always liked this kind of bread and butter work. Nothing fancy, just clean and nicely finished. Did you center-drill the ends in case someone needs to put a puller on it in the future?


----------



## Doug Gray (Feb 13, 2021)

Reddinr said:


> Is that an RF-45 style mill?  That's what I have and it took me a few months to get the courage to go beyond plastic and aluminum.  When I did, I was pleasantly surprised what the right end mill, feed and speed could accomplish with such a small mill.  I no longer fear steel.


Yes  Reddinr Its a Wrong Fu. Square column , light weight mill. I went easy on her , .050 depth of cut with the 3/8" end mill.


finsruskw said:


> Made a few bucks to help keep the lights on as well I hope!!


Enough to buy end mills, tooling, etc. NOT a get rich quick scheme, just a bit of fun.


MrWhoopee said:


> I always liked this kind of bread and butter work. Nothing fancy, just clean and nicely finished. Did you center-drill the ends in case someone needs to put a puller on it in the future?


There was no centre drill on the drawing so no. Then again i'm the draftsman so....


Thanks for looking and commenting, liking  guys


----------



## epanzella (Feb 14, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> That's the way to do these type of jobs, cash. No bid, no quote, no invoice, no receipt
> 
> John


It's also a good idea not to talk about the financing aspect of these jobs on the internet. You wouldn't want to be sitting across a desk from an IRS agent waving a copy of this thread.


----------



## Doug Gray (Feb 14, 2021)

My original post said "cash job". I should have said "paying job". Taxes will be charged and remitted. Its one of life's certainties


----------

